# Winterharte Palme?



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hi.

Schau gerade auf VOX die Sendung "Ab ins Beet". Da war gerade die rede von Winterharten Palmen!

Was für eine Art Palme ist das?
Gibt es überhaupt winterharte Palmen?



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mirko!

Ich weiss zwar nicht was das für eine Palme ist, aber sie ist Winterhart!


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ist vermutlich ne Hanfpalme - sollte bis -17 C winterhart sein.
Kommt aber auch auf die Lage an d.h. geht im Norden oder in Weinbaulagen aber wohl eher nicht in Bayern.Was sie auch nicht ertragen ist gefrierende Nässe d.h. richtig nass dann -15C ist wie bei winterharten
Kakteen oder Bananen. Was hilft ist Noppenfolie oder ein anderer Kälteschutz um den Topf und Stamm.
Gibt oder gab mal einen Palmenversand Palme per Packet glaube ich -
die hatten ne Menge auch an Infos .
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

das müsste eine Trachycarpus fortunei sein, die als winterhärteste Palme für Mitteleuropa gilt, ich habe seit diesem Jahr auch eine am Teich


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2006)

Moin,

für mich ist das eine Chamaerops excelsa (Hanfpalme).
Ich habe eine Chamaerops hum. ungeschützt im Vorgarten seit 7 Jahren und sie blüht dieses Jahr zum 2en Mal.











Gruß Armin

Meine winterharte Banane ist diesen Winter leider verfault  :cry: .







Gruß Armin

 edit Trachycarpus ist der aktuelle Name der Hanfpalme - die Botaniker wieder


----------

